# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] Oficejet 7310

## alex20

ΞΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ±.&nbsp; ΞΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΟΟΟΞ� ofice jet 7310 ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ΅ ΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΌΞ*ΟΞ± ΟΞΏ ΟΞ±ΟΟΞ― Ξ΅Ξ½Ο ΟΞΏ Ξ*Ξ²Ξ³Ξ±Ξ»Ξ± ΞΌΞΏΟ&nbsp; Ξ»Ξ*Ξ΅ΞΉ Ξ΅ΞΌΟΞ»ΞΏΞΊΞ� ΟΞ±ΟΟΞΉΞΏΟ ΞΟΞ΅Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΞΈΞ΅ΟΟΟΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΟΞΏΟΞΏΞ΄ΞΏΟΞ· ΟΞ±ΟΟΞΉΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ±ΟΞ�ΟΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΞΏΞΊ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ξ½Ξ± ΟΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΞ―ΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅. ΞΞ²Ξ³Ξ±Ξ»Ξ± ΟΞΏ ΟΞ±ΟΟΞ― ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ΅ ΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΌΞ*ΟΞ± Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ Ξ²Ξ³Ξ¬ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟΟ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ¬Ξ»ΞΌΞ±. ΞΞ½ΞΏΞΉΞΎΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ―ΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΞΏΞ΄Ξ·Ξ³Ο ΟΞ±ΟΟΞΉΞΏΟ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ ΟΞ―ΟΞΏΟΞ±. Ξ*ΞΏΟ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΊΞΏΞΉΟΞ±ΞΎΟ; Ξ΅ΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ ΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΞΈΞ*ΟΟ ΟΟΟΞΏ

----------

